# Former Westwood PD Chief is new Public Safety Sec.



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

*Ex-police chief in Westwood gets state post*

_By The Patriot Ledger_

BOSTON - Gov. Mitt Romney today named Robert C. Haas of Dover as the state's new public safety secretary.

Haas, who was police chief in Westwood for 12 years, will replace Edward Flynn, who has resigned to become Springfield police commissioner. Flynn is a former Braintree police chief.

For the past three years, Haas has served as the undersecretary of law enforcement and homeland security. He oversaw development of a regional preparedness plan against terrorism. The program has awarded nearly $90 million in federal grants.

Haas has also directed plans for ensuring that government agencies and services will continue in the event of a terrorist attack or catastrophe.

In his new position, Haas will manage more than 10,000 people serving a variety of public safety agencies, boards and commissions, including the State Police, the Department of Correction, the National Guard, the Department of Fire Services and the Massachusetts Emergency Management Agency.


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

for some reason the press release won't copy and paste. it's on Mass.gov now.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

As former president of METROLEC, I don't see Haas doing away with the LEC's as predicted by earlier posters on this site...


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Well, Chief...If you really wanted to tell the truth you would also advise people that Haas got the job as a "gift" and will be gone when the new Governor took over. He's a lame duck and a fill in.

Maybe Haas will be more careful with the grants considering he was tied in with Richard St Louis and the Crest Associates scandal.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

The local news here just reported HAAS' appointment but added the position could be "short lived" since Romney is not running for re-election.

I love the smell of napalm in the morning......


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

bbelichick said:


> Well, Chief...If you really wanted to tell the truth you would also advise people that Haas got the job as a "gift" and will be gone when the new Governor took over. He's a lame duck and a fill in.
> 
> Maybe Haas will be more careful with the grants considering he was tied in with Richard St Louis and the Crest Associates scandal.


I wasn't trying to mask the truth, mereley stating fact. Haas won't do anything to dismantle LEC's. I didn't offer any more or any less...Not everything is a conspiracy coach! You've been on the job too long...smile brother, smile! It feels good sometimes!


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

chief801 said:


> I wasn't trying to mask the truth, mereley stating fact. Haas won't do anything to dismantle LEC's. I didn't offer any more or any less...Not everything is a conspiracy coach! You've been on the job too long...smile brother, smile! It feels good sometimes!


I'll smile when Flynn and all his underlings, lackeys and co-conspirators are gone from the Commonwealth or indicted, whichever comes first.


----------

